# Let the Morrus lovefest commence !!!



## Nebin (Nov 18, 2004)

You know what this is about Boss, Thank you and soon the other lost and forgotten will say thanks too. You saved us ~sniff, honk~ !!


----------



## Trainz (Nov 18, 2004)

Your are quite cool Russ. Awesome.


----------



## Droid101 (Nov 18, 2004)

I already said I love Morrus.

But I had to repeat.


----------



## Nebin (Nov 18, 2004)

~Sheesh~ wipe that up before the nice man slips in it Droid


----------



## Scutisorex (Nov 19, 2004)

To Morrus
To Morrus
WE LOVE YA
To Morrus!


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, Morrus. I really appreciate it.


----------



## HeavyG (Nov 19, 2004)

"And I would have gotten away with it, too, if it wasn't for that meddling Morrus !"


----------



## Philentqiller (Nov 19, 2004)

you da man morrus you da man 
and look you can make me come out of retierment to post


----------



## Whirligig (Nov 19, 2004)

Big, squishy kisses to you!  Thank you!


----------



## A2Z (Nov 19, 2004)

I love Morrus! Why? As if I need a reason.


----------



## FoolishFrost (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks Morrus!  You know what for.  It'll save my sanity more than you can believe!

Later,


----------



## missnox1972 (Nov 20, 2004)

Thank you Morrus.  It means alot.


----------



## Maldur (Nov 20, 2004)

Sweet deal Morrus,  thx!


----------

